# Decision made!



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Well after much deliberation jasper will not be neutered! I have asked loads of questions and read all the posts. To be fair the only reason I was doing it was because I thought his hernia needed repairing and the vet was going to do both at the same time. The vet explained today that his hernia is so small it shouldn't ever cause him any trouble and that their is the risk of it being weaker by repairing it. Plus there is a risk of it not healing well. Jasper is nearly 9 months now and he isn't a humper and unless he suddenly demonstrates some extreme male behaviour he can keep his dangly bits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JasperBlack said:


> Well after much deliberation jasper will not be neutered! I have asked loads of questions and read all the posts. To be fair the only reason I was doing it was because I thought his hernia needed repairing and the vet was going to do both at the same time. The vet explained today that his hernia is so small it shouldn't ever cause him any trouble and that their is the risk of it being weaker by repairing it. Plus there is a risk of it not healing well. Jasper is nearly 9 months now and he isn't a humper and unless he suddenly demonstrates some extreme male behaviour he can keep his dangly bits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can just imagine Jasper saying "phew, that was a close one!"


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice one Jasper...you lucky boy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm sure he did! I know hubby was relived for him, prob thought I might send him next, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucky Jasper  poor jack was done on Monday (bless him) and had his hernia repaired and my hubby is definately next lol :juggle:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Lucky Jasper  poor jack was done on Monday (bless him) and had his hernia repaired and my hubby is definately next lol :juggle:


Haha but does hubby know.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lucky Jasper, to be honest when I got Dudley I thought I may well leave him, friends dogs are shown so not neutered and she has never had any problems. However the reasons I chose to were mainly the fear of aggression from other entire males as Dudley hurtles himself at most other dogs and I thought he was more likely to end up in a fight, and I guess I did hope his general cockiness at home may have been curbed a little, oh and he did try to hump an old bitch once or twice - (yes I do mean an elderly lady dog!), If it wasn't for those things I wouldn't have done it. I would say his general cockiness calmed down a really tiny bit - but that may have done with age anyway. So good for you Jasper, hope you appreciate it! and watch out husbands by the sound of things!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lucky Jasper.....Max also shows no particular humping inclinations so he will remain entire until he does.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lucky Jasper, to be honest when I got Dudley I thought I may well leave him, friends dogs are shown so not neutered and she has never had any problems. However the reasons I chose to were mainly the fear of aggression from other entire males as Dudley hurtles himself at most other dogs and I thought he was more likely to end up in a fight, and I guess I did hope his general cockiness at home may have been curbed a little, oh and he did try to hump an old bitch once or twice - (yes I do mean an elderly lady dog!), If it wasn't for those things I wouldn't have done it. I would say his general cockiness calmed down a really tiny bit - but that may have done with age anyway. So good for you Jasper, hope you appreciate it! and watch out husbands by the sound of things!!


I must admit Dawn if Jasper was exhibiting similar traits he would be off in a shot but he doesn't show much interest in other dogs, he is being a little bit barky on odd occasions but once he has a sniff he potters off doing his own thing! If before he turns a year old he suddenly alters I may change my mind but it just seems a bit unfair seeing as though he's being a good boy, plus he is so mardy I'm sure he would be such a drama queen if he was done, not sure if I could bare it, lol! The micro chip was bad enough, anyone would have thought I'd chopped his leg off, lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

We had our pup done at 6 months... It stopped the humping and made him calm down. He now only goes for the odd cushion from his bed!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson is a calm dog when he's out. He's quite timid with other dog and only occasional humps his teddy so we too have decided not to have him done unless his behavour changes. He's approaching 8 months now so i suppose i will have to wait and see through his teenage bit!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I must admit I am against the whole - you just get them done thing, I think a lot of vets just expect you to without really thinking of the reasons why, you know you are a responsible owner and will not let your dog out to roam so I don't see why it needs to be done if you would rather not, another reason my vet gave (although I don't know anyone with an entire male who has had this problem) is that if there is a bitch on heat in the neighbourhood he may desperately try to get out to reach her and may pine terribly if he can't, something else to consider or to keep an eye out for anyway.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Our vet admitted this was the only reason he had his dog done, the roaming reason! His dog was constantly wandering looking for lady dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Well after much deliberation jasper will not be neutered! I have asked loads of questions and read all the posts. To be fair the only reason I was doing it was because I thought his hernia needed repairing and the vet was going to do both at the same time. The vet explained today that his hernia is so small it shouldn't ever cause him any trouble and that their is the risk of it being weaker by repairing it. Plus there is a risk of it not healing well. Jasper is nearly 9 months now and he isn't a humper and unless he suddenly demonstrates some extreme male behaviour he can keep his dangly bits


I will be interesting to ask you when we get our pup how things are going. I to have done a lot of research and have gone back and forth on what we want to do it when we get a male. I know I do want to wait a year before doing anything. So siding on not neutering... but I guess I will know the decision when he is a year old.

Yea the US is BIG on the whole spray/neutering thing. So you tell someone that you don't plan on getting the dog fixed they act like you just killed your first born child...

Anyways, like to hear updates on how things are going with him....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

When I was young my parents didnt have our spaniel bitches spayed. We had a constant crowd of dogs around our front door whenever one was in season (where were the owners?!) and my mum had to tie our dogs to their beds as they were desperate to get out and would make a dash for the front door if anyone went in or out. Not something I would want to repeat! 

There are 2 unneutered dogs where I live who I meet constantly in the park. One is a shitsu and one a Labrador. They both hump Bonnie whenever they see her and I find it very annoying! (So does Bonnie)
They also show aggression to each other and any other unneutered males. Most people avoid them in the park and turn away when they see them coming! Both owners are adamant they won't neuter them. 
I also have a friend with an unneutered spaniel who is absolutely fine and never shows any humping aggression or straying. I think the right decision depends on the behaviour of the dog.

My local doggie daycare won't take any in unneutered males so that's another thing to bear in mind if you are ever going to use a daycare facility.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree, jasper is quite a calm boy for his age and doesn't hump only if I take his blanket out to wash it, that is more his way of saying eh that's mine, not sexual! If he changes and becomes a pain, pestering lady dogs or becomes aggressive then I would neuter. This would become apparent by 1years of age. I don't see the point in doing this too him when he's such a good boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> I agree, jasper is quite a calm boy for his age and doesn't hump only if I take his blanket out to wash it, that is more his way of saying eh that's mine, not sexual! If he changes and becomes a pain, pestering lady dogs or becomes aggressive then I would neuter. This would become apparent by 1years of age. I don't see the point in doing this too him when he's such a good boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes me too. I would hate it anyway if Samson started trying to do that when we were out!I would get it done in an instant!
Are male dogs more likely to be horrid to Samson because he has not been done? I've heard that they know if another male isn't done and is a threat to them and may be aggressive. Has anyone had any experience of this happening?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thing is your always going to get some dogs that aren't good with others whether done or not! My crossbreed Steffi was attacked by a male and she was a girl! You could have your dog done for this reason and it could still happen x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

My opinion is of course it has a lot to do with the owners and dogs. I had gone on a lot of dog forums to see what other people were doing. Some people who live with intact males or females say is comes down the personality of the dog and people, plus how will they (the dogs) are controlled. 

I personally want to wait until a year old to make the decision based on his personality and what we feel. Plus our lifestyle, if an intact dog will work. If we get a girl I do plan on waiting until after her first heat, before doing anything. I also want to wait for a year old for a girl.

I just don't agree with getting all dogs fixed at 4-6 months.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I can vouch for this. My girl has recently come into season, and walks are getting to be quite problematic with other dogs taking more notice than usual. I am hoping that a dog doesn't break out of a garden due to her scent. Next week will be more interesting when she starts to raise her tail! She will be spayed at some point in the summer and hopefully Keyhole.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

This is something I have started thinking about, and like others I don't like doing it without a good reason. One thought though, does not getting him done mean that will cause a problem letting him run free?


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted is now just over two and has not been neutered - we ummd and ahhd and finally we decided not to have him done.
Admittly, he does have a certain fondness for the odd cushion, but when he out he is as good as gold - not the sexual predator you may imagine.
Also, admittly, he was a right pain with his recall, but just over the last couple of months we seem to have turned a corner and he doesn't run off with every dog he meets now- and never goes more than about 20 feet from me.
So, as long as his behaviour doesn't change he will remain intact and he is the most affectionate, unaggressive dog you could wish for, who has never shown any aggression to a human, or dog.
So, another little lad hangs onto his dangly bits - for now


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I have never seen any form of aggression or possessiveness from jasper. The only time he growls is playfully. I'm hoping his sweet nature doesn't change, he even struggles to hump his bed properly, I am laughing at him as I type, he's semi jumping his bed, lol!! Funny boy 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

